# Mapperley Tunnel, Nottingham - June '16



## KM Punk (Aug 10, 2016)

*History*

Mapperley Tunnel is a 1,132-yard-long tunnel, built for the Derbyshire and Staffordshire Extension of the Great Northern Railway. This line ran from Colwick Junction in Nottingham to Egginton Junction in South Derbyshire. The route planned took the line through Mapperley via the Mapperley Tunnel built to avoid attempting to get the railway over the ridge. The tunnel was in use by 1875 but suffered a roof collapse due to mining subsidence on 23 January 1925. 







A length of roof about 12 yards long collapsed blocking the line with approximately 150 tons of rubble. Whilst repairs were undertaken traffic was diverted along the Nottingham Suburban Railway. The tunnel was repaired but the continuing effects of subsidence resulted in speed restrictions in the 1950s and closure on 4 April 1960. The Eastern Portal is still open and accessible and the tunnel itself is open to a point just West of the second air shaft (counting from the East). Beyond the second air shaft the tunnel has been filled with earth.

*Explore*

I came here back in November 2012 with The Wombat with crap torches and cameras, didn't even have tripods. This time round, I was much better equipped for the task in hand. 
On one of our many recent trips to Nottingham, we agreed to all meet at MC Donalds at 10am and arrange the day from there.
09:50 - Miss Mayhem rings, disturbing my nutritious breakfast, to say UrbanCaving still hadn't picked her up.
10:10 - I gave up on ringing UC.
10:40 - Phone goes 'PING!', UC saying his phone battery had died and he was on his way. By this point we had decided to crack on and start with Mapperley Tunnel.

One thing I had forgotten about Mapperley, was how fooking muddy it is. We got caked up, some more than others. After battling our way through the mud and foliage for what seemed forever, we were there. I found it quite nostalgic, considering four years ago I started this silly hobby with tunnels but haven't been down one for over a year(ish). Shame my old partner in grime was at work, next time Wombat. 
I had promised everyone that this was worth doing, worth getting covered in mud. I hope they agreed, especially as this was our first time exploring with elhomer12, hope we didn't scare you off
It was good to be out with JuJu and @Lost Explorer after too long, January i think.

(1)






(2)






(3)






(4)






(5)






(6)






(7)






(8)






And I thought Punk Jnr's room was bad

(9)






(10)






Cheers for Looking
​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 10, 2016)

I like a good railway tunnel, this one's still in good condition except for a pile of rubbish.


----------



## andylen (Aug 11, 2016)

Nice set there and a lovely tunnel. Well done.


----------

